# Sacramento Kings vs. Minnesota Timberwolves (12/05)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*vs.*









*Sacramento Kings (12-4) vs. Minnesota Timberwolves (10-8)
Arco Arena, Friday December 5, 2003
7:30 pm PT, ESPN* 

*Probable Starters*











































































Thoughts? Comments? Predictions?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

-The Kings won the first game between the two, 125-121 in overtime at Minnesota

-The Kings are on an 8 game winning streak

-Mitch Richmond's number 2 will be retired at halftime


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## 7469 (Nov 26, 2003)

...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

The Wolves seems to be getting better right now, the players are starting to know each other, but the Kings are doing everything right and they are playing at home. I expect a win for Sac.

PS: Hedo, I changed the date on the title of the thread, it was wrong (12/04)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> PS: Hedo, I changed the date on the title of the thread, it was wrong (12/04)


:greatjob:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'll predict a Kings blowout, 20+ points.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hoiberg starts instead of Kandi


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

4 1/2 minutes into it they are already leading 22-12.. Wow


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Garnett starts at center. How long has it been since _that's_ happened?

My guess is that his stats will be unaffected.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*At the half...*

Sacramento 56, Minnnesota 55

KG with 20/11/5 and Spree with 17 points

Peja 11/5/3 and Brad Miller with 13 points


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Great game.. 90-90 5 somethin left.. Miller dominating


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

94-94, 3:10 Left

SOngaila has been solid


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bobby blocks KG 

Looks like the Kings are going to win


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo</b>!
> 
> 
> Looks like the Kings are going to win


Spoke too soon:| 

102-102

11 seconds left


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What a shot by Garnett.  Tie game right now. 

I would give it to Bibby.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Kevin Garnett is the ****. TWO clutch three-pointers.

Tie game with 6.7 seconds left. Sac-town ball.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

First time in NBA History that two teams have gone to overtime 4 straight season games.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Miller misses 3 out of last 4 free throws:upset:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Minnesota 112, Sacramento 109 (OT) Box Score 

Peja Stojakovic: 18 Points and 11 Rebounds
Brad Miller: 35 Points and 10 Rebounds
Bobby Jackson: 17 Points and 4 Rebound

Kevin Garnett: 33 Points, 25 Rebounds, 6 Assists
Latrell Sprewell: 37 Points and 5 Assists
Sam Cassell: 25 Points and 5 Assists


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

this may sound racist but the kings are the whitest team in the nba, they are extremely good team though, except in the playoffs vs the lake show


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Uhh they took them to a controversial 7 games id say they are more then a really good team even in the playoffs.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo</b>!
> 
> 
> SOngaila has been solid


Agreed :yes: 

I was glad to see that Adelman chose to play my countryman Songaila in decisive minutes and he not like Brad made FTs. Maybe his statline in this game wasnt that great, but playing good all last 17 minutes will help to develope himself more faster.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

if they are a good playoff team how many times have they made it to the finals?? and they lost game seven so i don't see how taking the lakers to 7 and choking makes you a good playoff team


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> if they are a good playoff team how many times have they made it to the finals?? and they lost game seven so i don't see how taking the lakers to 7 and choking makes you a good playoff team


I wasnt going to take a shot at your team but how many times have the t-wolves made it out of the first round? Getting to the western conference finals is a big achievement and is such you are conidered a good playoff team if you make it that far. I will go on to say this. Had Webber never been hurt San Antonio would never have been celebrating.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed :yes:
> ...


:yes: 



> *Rick Adelman on playing Darius Songaila the entire fourth quarter:*
> 
> “He was playing well. He does a lot of things – he’s very active defensively – and he was doing them well during the whole fourth quarter. That group was playing well in the fourth quarter. When it comes right down to it, really they should have won the game. We didn’t do it. I thought (Darius) was playing very well.”


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

if the spurs were gone it would be a four peat for the lake show as the kings would find a way to choke against the lakers. 

THe kings also have ALOT more talent and a MUCH deeper bench than the wolves.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> if the spurs were gone it would be a four peat for the lake show as the kings would find a way to choke against the lakers.
> 
> THe kings also have ALOT more talent and a MUCH deeper bench than the wolves.


I dont think so seeing as a team like the spurs who were almost eliminated in the first round dispatched the lakers. Anybody will tell you last year Lakers were not the same team from the previous three years and Sacramento easily had the best team. The seaosn was horrible because 95 % of it a key player was injured and they still managed to get a high seed. Then the lats straw with Webb getting hurt in the playoffs killed all hopes of a title and lead to a very dissapointing finals and maybe the luckiest road to a title in nba history. I will say the Spurs inmy mind had the 2nd best team but Lady luck played a huge role in their title run.

Now that you guys have some offensive firepower we will see what you guys can do it with since you seem to be obsessed with the word "choke".


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

> Rick Adelman on playing Darius Songaila the entire fourth quarter:


another great move by the celtics


----------

